# Cage advice needed please



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

New rat owner here, been a whole 24 hours. My cage is probably okay for one rat but than I read I needed two and now I kinda feel bad for them. I have already blown my budget for them but really trying to found the best inexpensive cage I can. Definitely looking for easy access for cleaning, plenty ground room and room to hang a hammock or two, room for at least 2 rats maybe a 3rd in the future. I found this cage http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-Habita...upplies_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0SQF5QHF6GD3QQXB3Y6V would this be acceptable for two rats? If not please suggest something. I'm not creative and I do not like camping craigslist so please suggestions for something I can buy. Thanks


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That cage is a waste of money for a few reasons. For the money, it's poor quality. The pan is plastic and isn't fully drop-in, so it will get chewed through and you'll most likely have escapees. There's no guarantee that you'll get escaped rats back, especially if they're new.

If you aren't interested in craigslist, then a Martin's R-680 is your best option. (Order the powder coat.)

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There's the petco rat manor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

I actually really like the Rat Manor but I thought wire floors were bad for rat feet. (?) Any idea how difficult it is to clean with such small doors? And can a corner litter box fit through the openings?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't attest to that. However, if you are on a limited budget it's an option. If you wanted the best cage which is easy to clean no wire floors and will fit three rats with room to spare the critter nation is a favorite. It is like $150 new or something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IndyRatties (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the Rat Manor and it fits 2 rats very spaciously. The cage isn't too difficult to clean and you can minimize that by covering the wire shelves with fleece, cardboard, etc. this also prevents the bumble foot issue. There is tons of room to hang toys also and the corner litter box fits well in mine. I like the deep pan because they can't make as big of a mess with their bedding. Worth the money, for me at least!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

What about this one? http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...21983&sr=8-6&keywords=critter+nation+rat+cage I originally avoided it because of the wire bottom but it looks pretty sturdy.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

If you are thinking about that one you might as well go with this http://www.amazon.com/Critter-Natio...22903&sr=8-2&keywords=critter+nation+rat+cage
It is a lot better quality and has the full doors for much easier cleaning and it is only $5 more.


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

I really don't like that pan on the critter nation. It reminds me of the type in dog crates. and I've gone through way too many of those in the last 6 months. Sigh


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

It is really the best cage you can get though I have the ferret nation version for my ferret and the bottom of the cage actually makes it a ton easier to clean since it comes out. Unless you have very heavy chewers you shouldn't have to worry about it. A critter nation double is most peoples dream cage if they can't afford it and it is the cage most people get when they are upgrading.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine have chewed the pain only when I spilt juice or honey or porridge on it. And never to the point I couldn't use it. If you do find the pain chewed, twenty bucks you can buy a metal one that is three inches deep.
The CN and martins are the top two cages for rat owners no dispute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Wire is fine. It does not cause bumble foot. That's not to say that rats don't need/deserve a place to rest without wire, but that doesn't rule out a cage with wire.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

The critter nation is a dream. I have both the critter nation and a Petco Rat Manor and I love the CN way way more its much easier to clean. All big sized litter trays fit nicely, a 12 inch wheel fits nicely. and I have 3 boys in mine. I have never had them chew the pan. I put feece over my pan and if they have some loose litter or something I use a hand vacuum and mess is gone. I just got an add on so now my single critter nation is a double and I am so happy. The one thing I really don't like about the Petco rat manor is that you have to take the wire top completely off and out of the metal pan to clean or add a litter tray and 12 inch wheel.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have an All Living Things Small Animal Home (not the wrought iron one, the 2 story one) and I really like it. It's usually $170 at Petsmart but I got mine on sale for $130. It comes with multiple levels, all of which are solid surface. I wanted a CN, but I wanted something with two levels and the DCN was a bit out of my price range. According to a cage calculator my cage can hold up to 8 rats, so I've got plenty of room for more if I ever choose to get some. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh and as far as quality, the cage is made of metal with plastic pans. It's not the most indestructible thing in the world, but it's pretty solidly made for the price. It has two full doors that open on the sides so you can get stuff in the cage, and to clean it you can take everything out of the cage and even climb Inside the frame to clean it if you want (depending on what size person you are). I haven't had any of my girls try to chew anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

I'm really at a lost... the All living things cage is way out of my price range and probably too big. but it looks like a great cage.
I can get a critter nation single for $117.00 with free shipping I believe. My gut is saying don't go with it. I saw you can buy a replacement higher bottom for a ferret nation, I'm assuming same would fit a critter nation? Anyone know if that bottom is plastic or metal? It looks metal but I'm guessing its plastic. And the one shelf is also the same plastic? Are those replaceable? Do many people report their rats chewing up the shelf and bottom tray? That cage just seems so small with no climbing room but that may just be a visual thing. 
I really dont like the idea of the Rat Manor. It looks like a pain to clean and wires on poor rat feet. Covering it would be even more of a pain to get on and off to clean. 
Why can't they have a cage with solid levels with a chew proof tray? Do rats really chew through plastic bottoms that often? Was are the odds? I may have to take a look at those martin cages again.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Martins are wire.

You can buy replacement pans either metal or plastic, for about the same price and yes ferret nation fits; the only difference between the two cages is wire spacing. You can also diy replace the pans, with cement mixing trays. I have eleven rats and only a few chew marks nothing that ruins function ability or comfort and all chew marks were caused by me spillin something sticky on it. The pans are shallow so of little interest to chew. My deep pan hospital cage however is a target for those who desire to chew their way to freedom. 

And it is a huge cage. I can fit inside it as an overweight female of average height. In fact I'm having trouble moving because I don't think my double critter nation can fit in the back of my jeep cherokee while assembled, and that's with the seats down. When you stack two, they stand a little over five foot tall and are about an arm span wide and two arm spans wide. I have trouble hooking branches in to the back because I cannot reach both behind the cage and inside the cage to the back at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

Man oh man. Had I known I was going to be spending this much on a cage I woulda pushed harder for a gerbil. lol. Well I just heard a noise and ran in here thinking the rats were trying to chew through the bottom. yall have got me all paranoid. After much thinking and I will probably regret it I decided to go with the Prevue. Its more the size I'm looking for and if I got the CN I would have to get a second shelf making it more expensive. Hope these rats appreciate the stress they are putting me through.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to give you a peace of mind, I have had 8 male rats and not one of them have ever chewed the pans or the levels. Maybe I got lucky and have never had chewers.(well atleast not chewing their cage that is..lol :/)but I wouldnt worry about it until you notice them doing it. Make sure you give them lots of wood chews and such in their cage.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just so you know the half shelf is adjustable in height, and has hooks so you can hang hammocks under it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here, I have both my shelves in one half of my DCN at the lowest and highest setting. http://i.imgur.com/rC5KhVw.jpg


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> Here, I have both my shelves in one half of my DCN at the lowest and highest setting. http://i.imgur.com/rC5KhVw.jpg


I just got a CN yesterday- where did you get the metal pan ?  

For the original poster, I think if you're on a budget , go with rat manor for now. Its the best for it's value . Super pet is larger, but they can chew right through the bottom and drive you nuts (what happened to me ) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bass co. Though if you're in Canada Therese a chinchilla place that sells them cheaper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks again for the advice. I order the prevue 495 rat cage last night along with a few misc hanging hammocks/tubes/hide holes. Besides broken and missing parts it had good reviews and I really like the design and lay out. Crossing fingers it arrives without issues. I bought some fleece blankets during lunch and I'll figure something out to cover the wire bottom. I'll probably regret not getting the CN but such is life. It should arrive next week sometime, until than the girls will have to live with their tight quarters. Which I find its easier to litter train animals in smaller areas anyway. I'll definitely post pics when I get it. I'm excited, not so much about the price but I've spent more on stupider things, like shoes I never wore.


----------

